# How many people use a port



## kclark (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there a way to track how many people have installed a specific port?


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you want to track your processes and who's running them?


----------



## kclark (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to be able to have numbers on who's using my port.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you mean a port like port 25, or a port like editors/vim?


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 30, 2012)

kclark said:
			
		

> Yes, I'd like to be able to have numbers on who's using my port.



Your port was installed 1001 times up until now.
It was removed then 666 times after that.



And seriously, you can find answers in the Porter's handbook to all your questions about creating own port.

Check Makefile variables, particularly: MASTER_SITES
If you'll host your port on your own server, then you can count downloading from a server's log. SourceForge or Github will give you counters(and space) for free, but if you will embeds in your port some "home calling" feature "to be able to have numbers on who's using your port" then something bad should happened, something like this


----------

